# Bottom edge of standing seam metal roof



## Schristoffer (Jan 30, 2021)

We are getting a metal standing seam metal roof installed. Contractor is securing bottom edge with roofing screws instead of bending metal around drip edge. Is this an acceptable alternative that saves time and is still to code in Utah?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That's the lazy way, and defeats the whole "hidden fastener" part of a hidden fastener roof. It is likely code complaint but isn't recommended by the panel manufacturer. I'd be highly pi#*^d if it were my roof.


----------



## shingle guy (Feb 4, 2021)

We have very limited experience with these systems but from the ones we have ran across, they have use a brake to fold the ends over after making a few snips which avoids the fasteners on the end and seals it as well. I cannot say all, but the exposed fasteners that have aged usually leak from the neoprene gasket that either dries out or has initially broken from over fastening.


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

Schristoffer said:


> We are getting a metal standing seam metal roof installed. Contractor is securing bottom edge with roofing screws instead of bending metal around drip edge. Is this an acceptable alternative that saves time and is still to code in Utah?
> View attachment 4265
> View attachment 4265


Screws should not penetrate metal panels on a standing seam roof systems. Even self-tapping self-sealing screws can leak. The Z-BAR and the ridge panels screw into the top 12 to 16 inches of panels with no fasteners below the zbar. Also, cutting the panels even with the outside of the drip edge metal will probably void whatever waranty you get for the system.


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

There is no "code" for how a SS roof is installed but there is something called industry standards and your installer has no clue what that is apparently. 
No this is not correct, nor is the alignment of the eave as KJB pointed out. 
I'm sure this person is not certified to give you a mfr warranty so that is not the issue. The major issue you will have in the future with this detail is water wicking in between and rotting out your decking and sub-fascia. 
Did you research your installer or just go with low bidder?


----------



## Tjorben (Feb 6, 2021)

sieht beim Trauftraining sehr seltsam aus, es sollte mindestens eine Aufhängeplatte vorhanden sein, an der das Stehfalzsystem aufgehängt ist. Die sichtbare Befestigung wird nicht ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt.


----------

